# A few Questions...



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

ok...
1) When did you take your wedding ring off? What did you do with it?

2) How long did you live unhappy before someone decided enough was enough? 

I just don't want to keep going to MC and have no real positive things happen..

I feel like I am living in limbo


----------



## MisterRitter (Sep 1, 2012)

That ring question is what brought me to this website in the first place. My wife demanded we separate and I always gave her what she wanted so........ I took mine off the night she didn't come home because she was out seeing her... whatever he was.

It depends on who you ask about how long we lived unhappily. As I see it now (and I did not see it before), we were not happy for years, but I don't know how long either of us was unhappy.

I think this is one of those things that only you can decide for yourself.

The way I saw it before that night was we had so much time and energy invested in this relationship that we should do everything we could to try to make it work. And we didn't do that, and it hurts like hell, especially because I feel like I have only recently begun to see all of the problems we had, but don't think I ever want to be with her again.

I think only you can decide when enough is enough, just make sure both of you know what is happening and what the consequences are. Easier said than done, I know.

Good luck.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

MisterRitter said:


> That ring question is what brought me to this website in the first place. My wife demanded we separate and I always gave her what she wanted so........ I took mine off the night she didn't come home because she was out seeing her... whatever he was..


posOM


----------

